# كيف أستطيع تغيير أسماء مجموعة من الملفات دفعة واحدة لتصبح مثلا : pic1,pic2,pic3....picn و هكذا؟



## maikel fady (12 مايو 2010)

كيف أستطيع تغيير أسماء مجموعة من الملفات دفعة واحدة لتصبح مثلا : pic1,pic2,pic3....picn و هكذا؟ 
وذلك بتحديد الملفات التي تود تغيير أسمائها في مستكشف ويندوز ثم اضغط على F2 و غير اسم أحدها الى الاسم الذي ترغب به و ستجد أن جميع الملفات التي حددتها قد تم تغيير اسمها الى الاسم الذي اخترته مضافا اليه رقم في آخره مثل pic1 ثم pic2 ثم pic3 وهكذا.


----------



## menamansour2008 (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك ياغالي علي المعلومة الحلوه دي
بس عايز اعرف ازاي اجيب تقرير عن اللي اتفتح في الجهاز من قبل حتي المحادثات​


----------



## maikel fady (2 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى  menamansour لمرورك 
للاسف انا مافهمتش سؤالك لو ممكن توضح اكتر 
اذكرنى واسرتى فى صلواتك:smi411::smi411:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2010)

*معلومه جديده

شكرا ليك مايكل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## maikel fady (5 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى مايكل كوكو لمرورك 
اذكرنى واسرتى فى صلواتك 
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------

